# Now this is Remote Wild and free Birds only remote and the old school Pump guns



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You can still earn freedom


Men only hunt freedom land earned hunts 

a choice not a chance  ;D


His girl had been stuck by Vicious Cactus :'( :-[

His girl The "Reeka" Vizsla has skills 

and she missed none and hunted though the pain

Quail and some Fun"



http://youtu.be/aUMcJarOr2Y


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy said:


> You can still earn freedom
> 
> 
> Men only hunt freedom land earned hunts
> ...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Reeka.........

Showing how 'Desert Acupuncture' is done ;D 

Nice vid 8)

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice retrieve Reeka.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the post Rudy and thanks for the comments guys, was first time hunting in cactus with her so it was a learning experience lol. Had to stop twice to remove cactus needles from her and take off her booties. Guess the only way to figure it out is trial by fire lol. Couldn't have imagined how terrible it would have been without the booties. Those Gambel Quail love to hide in the cactus. But she was loving every minute of it. Went out the last 3 times and didn't find any quail nor chukar so was glad to finally get into a semi decent covey of quail (was about 60-70 birds).

Next weekend is pheasant hunting. The no cactus thing sounds good to me, and I'm sure Reeka as well .


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

repost, woops


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kids and **** birds 

a choice not a chance


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Great video! She was having a blast!


----------

